# cantaloupe preserves



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

found another recipe in the old cookbook tha will help use up excess cataloupe

2 pounds firm ripe canteloupe
1 3/4 pounds sugar[4 cups]
juice of 1 lemon

peel cantaloupe and cut into thin slices 1" long. mix sugar and cantaloupe;let stand overnight.
add lemon juice,cook until clear.pour into hot sterilized jars;seal.makes about 2 pints.

doesn't say anything about water bathing. i think i will waterbath for 15 minutes. can't hurt,can it?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

excess cantaloupe?? :scratch
What's that??:dunno:
Not in this house!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pulp it and dehydrate it for fruit roll ups. add some orange or mango for bite.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Magus said:


> Pulp it and dehydrate it for fruit roll ups. add some orange or mango for bite.


Magus, do fruit roll ups have to be eaten right away? I made some and have them in the crisper in the fridge, didn't know how to store them! Thanx:dunno:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

How about fruit salad? Found this in my canning recipes...
8 quarts watermelon chunks
8 quarts muskmelon/cantaloupe chunks
8 qt peaches
1 gallon pineapple
Combine and pack into jars leaving 1/2 inch head space. Cover with water, juice or medium syrup leaving 1/2 inch head space. Process in boiling water bath. Pints 20 min, quarts 15 min. Makes a LOT! 28 qts. 

Haven't tried it yet, but it sure looks yummy!


----------

